# Airbrush Compressor



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I have an airbrush compressor from badger that I was thinking of using for a prop motor. The arm that works the diaphragm broke on it, and it's useless to me since I've already bought a bigger compressor. Question is, does the compressor itself have enough power to be used as a prop motor. Has anyone used anything like this before? I'd hate to go through all the trouble of putting it all together and it doesn't have enough power to push the prop.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

It really depends on the amount of CFM that the compressor kicks out in order to move some pneumatic. Obviously since its an airbrush compressor it probably doesnt have any type of air storage so it wouldnt be good for like an air cannon or similar.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I was actually just intending to use the motor, and not use it in a pneumatic form. The motor itself spins very fast, and I'm thinking in order to get it to work I would have to find some way to slow it down so I can work it into my wing prop for my demon. I think it has enough power to push the wings, I just need to find out how to work it out. Any ideas?


----------

